# Stimulants to detox THC?



## omdogg (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it possible to use adderall to help you detox from THC? SWIM has been smoking multiple bowls of very high content THC for about 3 months straight followed by a month straight of multiple high THC content dabs. SWIM quit 11 days ago and is wondering if adderall can help in the detox process? The "logic" behind it is that its a stimulant, thus making your body/metabolism work at a much higher rate, burning fat with THC deposits. Is this true, or a myth? 

For someone who is , lets say, <8% body fat, fast metabolism, works out very often and drinks plenty of fluids: would it be safe?


----------



## Cottleology (Dec 3, 2013)

hell no the only hope to pass a pee test is by drinking tons of water until your pee is clear but that is iffy. Only guaranteed way is to go to a head shop and get a detox drink. If you stick to that schedule you should be clean anywhere from 21-30 days. you can also get an at home pee test from wal greens to let you know when you are good. everyone's body is different


----------



## GOD HERE (Dec 3, 2013)

Stimulants are never safe, I'm not sure that would even work, old fashioned exercise and a lot of water is your best bet. Go down the street to the smokeshop and buy one of those piss clean kits.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2013)

If this is for a drug test, the last thing one would want to do is introducing Other Drugs your system. The good ol fashioned exercise in water is the only way I know of masking THC in one's system


----------



## canndo (Dec 4, 2013)

well I believe it will work, a faster metabolism should flush the thc out of your system sooner, seems to work with other drugs, why not this one?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Cottle..in 30 days his pee will be clean anyways...


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2013)

If you are a massive stoner like myself, the only way to pass is either having time on your side, sneaking in fake piss or by masking it. I've passed and helped many friends pass by the ol hydration/dillution method


----------



## Whatstrain (Dec 4, 2013)

Can always do Nican to help flush/give a false test so you have to retake it. Honestly all the info you need is a quick Google away and a few hours of searching will turn up all the info/ways possible. Slim chances you will discover some new way when millions of others have already tried.


----------



## Impman (Dec 4, 2013)

That is urban legend about pot being in your system for 30 days. I smoke weed daily and I can piss clean next wednesday by simply putting down the bong until then.... tests are cheap...try the impman challenge... go clean for a week and I promise you will piss clean.


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2013)

I've tried that with home piss tests after 10 days... I still pissed dirty. water and lots of it with some vitamins resulted in a clean test next day.


----------



## Impman (Dec 4, 2013)

hmm...I dunno...lifestyle plays a part too i guess... humans should be getting 30 minuts to a hour of exercise 4-5 days a week


----------



## TonightYou (Dec 4, 2013)

Well I'm pretty damn thin and active to a degree. High metabolism here, and I was still pissing dirty. 
Been smoking for almost a decade daily, drug tests are not my friend, but like I said, it is possible to defeat through my method. its worked for me and my friends. Granted this was for jobs, not probation.


----------



## omdogg (Dec 4, 2013)

SWIM has been clean for 12 days, very very low body fat % (.5bmi from being "underweight"), intakes at least 64 fl oz of water a day and leads a healthy lifestyle of cardio + strength training 4-5x a week. Occasional consumption of fast food <5x per month and SWIM has pissed dirty today in an at home drug test. SWIM remembers peeing clean after 1 week of abstaining consumption (for a previous job urine test) but this time has not. Anyone know what other factors can contribute to peeing dirty after this long when the "norm" has been a week? 

Searching google isn't that much help seeing as many replies on other sites are "DON'T DO DRUGS" and other useless responses.

The real urine test will occur sometime within 2-4 weeks from today.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Dec 4, 2013)

Impman said:


> That is urban legend about pot being in your system for 30 days. I smoke weed daily and I can piss clean next wednesday





Just because YOU get clean in under 30 days doesn't mean everyone will.
Everybody is different, some get clean in 2 weeks others take up to 45 days.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 4, 2013)

i've pissed hot after 45 days. it depends on more things then i know about i'm sure.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Dec 4, 2013)

brimck325 said:


> i've pissed hot after 45 days.


Well there you go.


And I believe your metabolism has a lot to do with it.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 4, 2013)

i work a very rigorous job and drink oceans of water. figure this 1 out.


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 4, 2013)

tylerrrrr said:


> View attachment 2917245
> 
> 
> Just because YOU get clean in under 30 days doesn't mean everyone will.
> Everybody is different, some get clean in 2 weeks others take up to 45 days.


you posted exactly what i was going to post. 

when i went to rehab i did nothing but eat good food, drink more water than i ever have in my life, and go to the gym. when i wasn't at the gym i was doing pushups. i have a fast metabolism and it STILL took me 46 days to get clean.

i also have a buddy who's on probation and he pisses clean within 2 weeks every time. dudes crazy for cuttin it so close, but it works for him. he calls his 'super safe zone' 13 days lmao...

also, the op has an interesting theory. i once thought of this but decided going on a stimulant binge wasn't the way to go..lol. i agree with canndo though this just might work.


----------



## omdogg (Dec 5, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> you posted exactly what i was going to post.
> 
> when i went to rehab i did nothing but eat good food, drink more water than i ever have in my life, and go to the gym. when i wasn't at the gym i was doing pushups. i have a fast metabolism and it STILL took me 46 days to get clean.
> 
> ...


Seems like its exactly whats going on n this situation. Usually its about a week, but this time its past that but SWIM is still pissing dirty. Maybe this theory will be tested soon. The point wasn't necessarily a stimulant binge, but more-so a steady, mild use of adderall (30mg?) to help detox. At this point, who knows.


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 5, 2013)

nope........


----------



## LowKeyHighGuy (Feb 26, 2016)

I am prescribed 30 mg adderall 2x daily. It is not very healthy but I've used this method before and passed a drug test in 14 days. A lot of adderall will make you not hungry (when you start to feel a little hungry take like 15mg and drink a lot of water) which will make your body burn the fat cells (the stored in fat cells) you do have and the water will help flush the thc out. The Addie bombs also boosts your metabolism. I binged like this for 3 days then took 2days off to recover then did 3 more days. I weight less than 150 so it might not work for everyone.


----------

